# Two Studies Affirm the Importance of Flavours



## fbb1964 (19/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...tudies-affirm-the-importance-of-flavours.html

*Two Studies Affirm the Importance of Flavours*
Posted 19th March 2021 by Dave Cross





Flavoured eliquids are under attack in America and Europe, and everywhere else that Michael Bloomberg can exert influence. One recent study finds that restricting choice will end badly as flavours are the primary driver of success. Another published paper from independent researchers published recently agrees that vapers prefer flavours other than tobacco.
Erna Krüsemann, National Institute for Public Health and the Environment in the Netherlands, worked with a Dutch team, including Loes van Tiel, Jeroen Pennings, Wim Vaessen, Kees de Graaf, Reinskje Talhout and Sanne Boesveldt, to produce a paper published in the journal _Chemical Senses_.

The Netherlands has taken a decidedly puritanical approach to vaping lately and is hellbent to make access to efficacious tobacco harm reduction products as difficult as possible(2).

The authors write: “_Smokers may reduce their health risk by switching to electronic cigarette (e-cigarette) use. As e-cigarettes are not harmless, concerns exist about e-cigarette use by non-smokers and youth. E-liquids are available in many different flavours that increase sensory appeal_.”

They surveyed adult vapers to get them to appraised different eliquid products.

“_Within all groups, the typically sweet and minty flavours (e.g., wine gum, watermelon, peppermint, menthol) were liked significantly more than the tobacco-flavoured e-liquids. Banning all flavours except tobacco will likely reduce e-cigarette appeal_.”

The other paper(3) has been published in the _Nicotine & Tobacco Research_ journal. The team features Ann McNeill who was the lead author for the recent Public Health England _Vaping in England_ evidence update(4).

The study looked at data collected from 886 current smokers and vapers, asking them which flavours they preferred and if it could be shown that flavour choice was related to successfully quitting tobacco use.

They found that most of the smokers who initially switched to tobacco flavours had gradually shifted on to sweeter products to help them remain tobacco-free, and concluded: “_Use of fruit and other sweet flavoured e-liquids is positively related to smokers' transition away from cigarettes_.”

The research team said: “_With multiple jurisdictions considering limiting or banning the sale of flavoured NVPs, it is important to consider how such policies may impact smokers using NVPs to transition away from cigarette smoking._

_“Our results indicate that vapers who used sweet flavours were more likely to transition away from cigarette smoking and quit cigarette use…compared to those who used tobacco or unflavoured NVPs_.”

Maybe it’s time politicians looked at the evidence rather than listening to an uninformed billionaire’s opinion?

*References:*

Both non-smoking youth and smoking adults like sweet and minty e-liquid flavors more than tobacco flavor - https://academic.oup.com/chemse/advance-article/doi/10.1093/chemse/bjab009/6158977
IEVA Slams Dutch Ban - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-01-20_ieva-slams-dutch-ban.html
How does the use of flavored nicotine vaping products relate to progression towards quitting smoking? Findings from the 2016 and 2018 ITC 4CV Surveys - https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33631007/
Stunning PHE Report Released - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-02-23_stunning-phe-report-released.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

